# DSS electric vehicle crew morning show Global TV appearance!!!



## casey.mynott (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey all, 

This is an email that went out today. Feel free to pass it along and enjoy! ;D 

Casey 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Hello all, 

Well, we are at it again! The "unique" learning opportunities never stop in the DSS Automotive shop!!! We were featured in our local newspaper and on the morning show on Global TV in regards to setting a Canadian record. Please feel free to pass this along and enjoy! ;D 


The Delta Optimist article: 

http://tinyurl.com/3u53fyu


The pre-Global TV segment videos: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNomQpnD1vE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkgwElraEYU


The "official" Global TV segment: 

http://www.globaltvbc.com/video/electric+drag+racer/video.html?v=2151676873


And, 

Just in case you missed our CITY TV appearance on the first day of the school year! ;D 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ho5Va3Mk5A4


What next you might ask? We live in exciting times.......stay tuned!!!! ;D 


Casey Mynott 
Technology Education (Automotive Instructor) 
Delta Secondary School 
Phone: 604-946-4194 
Fax: 604-946-5162 
http://www.dssev.ca
http://www.twitter.com/dssev
http://www.youtube.com/caseymynott
*************************************************
Canadian West Coast Regional Director - NEDRA 
http://www.nedra.com
*************************************************


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Good work- keep it up!


----------

